# Dog owners take their pets to downtown Manhattan to kill rats



## buddyrevell (Nov 13, 2013)

What do you guys think of this? The dogs are certainly getting their fair share of exercise, but their owners don't seem to mind the risks involved, such as leptospirosis. There's even a veterinarian among them.

In Manhattan Alleys, Dogs on Rat Hunts Find Bags of Fun - NY Times


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I have no problems with dogs killing rats. Not sure if the owners here are doing it cos they want to get rid of rats and do society a favour of if they like the hunt and then the kill.

We have rats here sometimes, I keep cats and dogs to get rid of them. All my old JRTs have died off now but someone told me poodles make good hunters too......so.lol


----------



## DogManDan (Oct 28, 2013)

well if this is the case chihuahuas will be great for hunting rats  i read somewhere that they were originally used somewhere in mexico to hunt rats  interesting read though


----------



## buddyrevell (Nov 13, 2013)

lilythepink said:


> I have no problems with dogs killing rats. Not sure if the owners here are doing it cos they want to get rid of rats and do society a favour of if they like the hunt and then the kill.
> 
> We have rats here sometimes, I keep cats and dogs to get rid of them. All my old JRTs have died off now but someone told me poodles make good hunters too......so.lol


That same group of dog owners had already appeared on the news earlier this year. Considering they've been meeting for over 10 years, looks like it's more of a way to socialize and let their dogs have some fun than pest control, because the number of rats killed is not significant.

One of our poodles was really quick to sniff out a rat in our basement once, but didn't get a chance to catch it.



DogManDan said:


> well if this is the case chihuahuas will be great for hunting rats  i read somewhere that they were originally used somewhere in mexico to hunt rats  interesting read though


That's interesting, didn't know that. Well, the Rat Terrier is another dog that would have a field day in those Manhattan alleys.


----------

